# Garmin Etrex mounting on the stem



## Blaze591 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has any bright ideas about the best way to mount a Garmin Etrex GPS to my bike. I'd ideally like to fit it to the stem, but the totally inadequate Garmin Handlebar mounting kit precludes this. The Garmin kit is will also not allow the fitting of the unit next to the stem, so you have to move it away from the stem and onto the curve of the riser bar, which means that the screen is not pointing directly at you.

Options so far are;

(a) A Topeak xtender - they look a little odd - anyone got any experience?
(b) Some kind of accessory bar that'll bridge across the front of the riser bar - left to right horizontally - i've seen these fitted to bikes but I'm buggered if I can find one online.
(c) Duck Tape 
(d) Making something purpose made from some nylon or a block of Al.
(e) A RAM mount - they seem really heavy duty - probably only suitable for motorbikes?

If anyone has an opinion on this I would love to hear it. If anyone from Garmin is listening, then you could fix this problem - an apprentice could design the proper bracket in a day and a chinese toolmaker would make you a tool for $5000.

Cheers

Iain


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Blaze591 said:


> (e) A RAM mount - they seem really heavy duty - probably only suitable for motorbikes?


I have a RAM mount for my Etrex Vista. It is really heavy duty. You definitely don't want one if you're a weight weenie. The one I have does a good job of cradling the GPS though and provides decent protection in case of a fall. I've taken a few falls while using it and no damage has ever occurred to the GPS. The outer part of the cradle is a little scuffed though. I also have a Vista Cx but, unfortunately, the RAM mount for the old Vista doesn't work that well for the newer unit. RAM has a different mount for the newer (color) eTrex units. I've looked at a picture and it appears that they do not cradle the GPS as well as that older unit that I have.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*New stem, not mount.*

I found some stems have much less vertical protrusion then others, so with the right stem, I was able to get the Garmin mount with my eTrex Vista to fit securely right next to the stem on the straight part of the handlebars.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

I thought this was rather ingenius:

http://www.instructables.com/id/EPE8L76IEBEQHOA4ED/

A little unsightly, but it has a lot going for it


----------



## sparky 821 (May 27, 2006)

I welded up a bracket that mounts the gps on top of the stem. was really simple to do. I took a piece that matches the diameter of the garmin bar mount. and a section of flat stock that I bent to match the curve of my bar. works great, gps is in perfect view of me when riding. sorry i dont have any pics, but i will take some soon


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

Blaze591 said:


> Options so far are;
> 
> (a) A Topeak xtender - they look a little odd - anyone got any experience?
> (b) Some kind of accessory bar that'll bridge across the front of the riser bar - left to right horizontally - i've seen these fitted to bikes but I'm buggered if I can find one online.
> ...


I'll add to these:

(f) The Syntace Nob, which I picked up at my LBS for $15










My apologies for the quality of the pics, but here's my stem-mounted Vista Cx.




























It's a little off-center, but it's fairly low-profile & keeps the eTrex in a (more or less) protected position. Hope this helps...


----------



## YoMontare (Oct 18, 2006)

*swing grip*

I am using the >MINOURA SWING GRIP EXTENSION BRACKET <. 
Clamps to stem and you can position the gps above the handle bar. Also allows room for a light to be mounted next to the gps.

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=4913


----------



## EOS (Sep 15, 2006)

This is what I'm using for my Etrex. Works great!


----------

